# Where Can I buy good quality Bands ?-- Victor Zhai



## wujiachina.com (Jun 8, 2013)

Dear all:

I am slingshot lover from China Mainland. my experience in Slingshot for about 5 years.

Now I have some questions:

Where Can I buy good quality rubber band (Wide Or Thin). ? I found it in China not very good. usally can only used arond 300 times... And I know that these bands made in China and I have not found a perfect one so far..

If there is some vendor in the forum, please can you contact me ? I can help to push it selling in China Market..

Please leave me messages via: *[email protected]*

Or MSN: *[email protected]*

Or Skype: zhaiguoxun

Thanks for your kindly help.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

check simpleshot.com they can probably help you welcome to the forum


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

bigron said:


> check simpleshot.com they can probably help you welcome to the forum


That is the place, many choices at one place


----------



## wujiachina.com (Jun 8, 2013)

bigron said:


> check simpleshot.com they can probably help you welcome to the forum


 Thanks..


----------



## wujiachina.com (Jun 8, 2013)

e~shot said:


> bigron said:
> 
> 
> > check simpleshot.com they can probably help you welcome to the forum
> ...


 Thanks.. will do..


----------

